# Seven Generations Energy Ltd (VII.TO)



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

This IPO is coming soon - 2 weeks. What do you guys think of it? Is it a good time to start a small position when the market is going down. Thanks


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I heard they are lowing their initial IPO price due to low oil prices, which is good. 

I think like any IPO you're taking a guess, after a couple quarters you can estimate a fair value for the stock. 

I wouldn't think it would grab a lot of attention in these violate oil times.

Go with your gut


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

VII looked strong in 2016. But since then, it's been heading straight down. This seems to have accelerated lately and it's plummeting, down 57% from a year ago: http://schrts.co/jZXskEjp


----------

